# A Proper Poacher



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well The postman came yesterday and oh my god, Father Cristmas had come early for me. there was 2 jiffy bags one for now and one marked open Xmas so the wife grabbed that one before i could have a feel ha ha,
when i opened the one i was aloud there was this thing of beauty in,and solid brass, it took me just 5mins to get a set of bands on it and to knock a few holes in a big sweet tin,
i was planing in taking it out on the night lamping pheasants, but there had been a fox round before me and they were all spooked and gone,
so i took it up the farm this morning to try it in the barn, and what a real treat this slingshot is to shoot, i set a target up 15 yards away and shot my 1st proper 10 shots at a target with a just over a 1inch ring, i took a photo of the result, then i got a coke can at 20yards and shredded it, i can not wait to go hunting with this sling shot, it is a work of art and looks like its made of gold, i love it, if any of you want a slingshot that will last longer than you will buy one of Pete's slingshots, as soon as i can get out hunting with it i will post what i get in the hunting part, thanks a lot Pete you have made my Christmas and i still have a jiffy bag to open, jeff

1st 10 shot 15yards

















tin at 20yards

















A lovely fox head on front,


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Gucci.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

That flip looks the biz!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I would just like to ad it takes tubes as well and square, its the perfict hunter, cos if a band snaps, to save just stood there putting a other on you can just put a Dankung set up tube on in seconds, been shooting it all morning, has anyone got any coke cans i can have ha ha, i drank 5 cans, i,ll be on the toilet all day haha, jeff


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Great photos Jeff, i love my pocket poacher too.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like a shooter!


----------



## arnoldus (Dec 11, 2010)

I kept staring at it trying to figure out why there was such a huge weld in the center







. It took a while to see what it really was.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

arnoldus said:


> I kept staring at it trying to figure out why there was such a huge weld in the center
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its just the way the camera has tok the photo, its a lovely fox head, the slingshot is a lot better than the photos, its a cracking slingshot, jeff


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

That is a very nice fork I like it a lot..


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

that one looks great and in adept hands no less. I saw the Pocket Poacher II and had to order that one. Looks like either would have suited me.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Are you shooting with the Fox-head facing you? If not, I suggest you try it, it's a small difference, but I was getting a sore patch on my thumb until I swapped. Otherwise, I adore mine, they really are special, and tough as old boots!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Are you shooting with the Fox-head facing you? If not, I suggest you try it, it's a small difference, but I was getting a sore patch on my thumb until I swapped. Otherwise, I adore mine, they really are special, and tough as old boots!


I tried it both ways but liked shooting it with the fox the other way facing out, ive been shooting it nearly all day and my thumb is fine, we must shoot differant, jeff


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Got to love Pete's work,


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I bet you are proud to own that, really nice. Great shooting.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

WOW, very cool


----------



## elf.bowman (Sep 26, 2010)

Very nice, Solid Slingshot.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ray is going to love his Pocket Poacher II. I have one and can't say enough good things about it. This one looks smaller but just as good!

Jeff, I know you don't use the chinese tubes, but it will shoot the biz with them for sure!

Looking at your avatar, you shoot with slingshot in yer right hand?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Ray is going to love his Pocket Poacher II. I have one and can't say enough good things about it. This one looks smaller but just as good!
> 
> Jeff, I know you don't use the chinese tubes, but it will shoot the biz with them for sure!
> 
> Looking at your avatar, you shoot with slingshot in yer right hand?


Do you mean these tubes, ha ha, i shoot out that will stretch, ha ha, this is a slingshot a old chap i called Pop made me a few weeks ago, he lived in a old vw camper and was a poacher, sadly he died 2 days after making me this, so it is on my wall not to be fired, i will be very sad if anything happend to it,
and yes i shoot holding the slingshot with my right hand, jeff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jeff, that's a nice one, and a sad story. I wouldn't shoot it either. You're like me -- I shoot everything that stretches too! ( Like me except for the skill, that is!)


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Very, very stylish!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great slingshot for a great guy !!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Are you shooting with the Fox-head facing you? If not, I suggest you try it, it's a small difference, but I was getting a sore patch on my thumb until I swapped. Otherwise, I adore mine, they really are special, and tough as old boots!


I tried it both ways but liked shooting it with the fox the other way facing out, ive been shooting it nearly all day and my thumb is fine, we must shoot differant, jeff
[/quote]
ain't that funny!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Gucci.


Funny!


----------

